#ubuntu-lb 2011-03-07
<rapacity> ????????: #$%#$%
<ghantoos> rapacity: :)
#ubuntu-lb 2011-03-10
<Armageddon> anyone around ?
#ubuntu-lb 2011-03-12
<lordjj> Hey, can someone tell me how to disable Write Caching on my External USB Hard Drive in Ubuntu? Also will this disable it locally on my machine, or will it affect the external HDD such that wherever I connect it write caching will be disabled?
<Armageddon> lordjj
<lordjj> Hey whatsup
<Armageddon> what do you need again ?
<lordjj> I just bought an external Seagate 1TB usb hard drive
<Armageddon> ok
<lordjj> I read that disabling write caching would be safer, to avoid corrupted files in case of power out or sudden removal
<lordjj> But its file system is NTFS, and I read NTFS doean't have that problem; that connecting it to a windows system and running diskcheck would fix any problems
<lordjj> But I don't know, so far I've been told by some that you can disable write caching on it, and by others that I can not
<Armageddon> not always
<Armageddon> I was talking about the checkdisk
<lordjj> Well is it possible to disable write cache on an NTFS drive?
<Armageddon> from windows yes
<lordjj> By changing the drives policies right?
<lordjj> Does that apply to the drive? Or just in the Windows system?
<lordjj> I mean when I connect the drive to another system will write cache be disabled?
<Armageddon> in windows ?
<Armageddon> you just to go to the hmm what's it called where you see your installed drivers
<lordjj> Yeah driver manager
<Armageddon> yea, and right click on your hard drive
<lordjj> Bas my question is will it change settings in the actual drive?
<Armageddon> should be there somewhere
<lordjj> I mean when I connect the drive to another PC with Ubuntu, will write cache be disabled?
<Armageddon> I'm not sure what write cache is, cause GNU/Linux works differently
<lordjj> hm, well ok, in LInux, how is data copied onto a drive? Directly? Or is it stored first in cache then written to the drive?
<lordjj> (as in windows)
<Armageddon> actually
<Armageddon> you need to read this
<Armageddon> lordjj, you have to differentiate between software based cache and hardware one
<compengi> hi Armageddon
<Armageddon> all hardware have cache, you can't disable that
<Armageddon> compengi, sup
<compengi> sick like shit
<Armageddon> lordjj, you need to read this http://www.jasonbrome.com/blog/archives/2004/04/03/writecache_enabled.html
<Armageddon> compengi, sorry to hear
<compengi> don't worry
<Armageddon> I'm not
<compengi> i'm cooking chicken soup
<Armageddon> you can rot in hell
<Armageddon> :p
<compengi> lol
<Armageddon> lemme make cooffee
<compengi> ok
<compengi> do you have everything installed on gentoo?
<Armageddon> compengi, I had to reinstall gentoo
<compengi> you mean to recompile world?
<Armageddon> no I mean reinstall gentoo
<compengi> oh
<compengi> what was wrong?
<Armageddon> nothing from my part
<Armageddon> bad package that went wrong
<Armageddon> and the most important package EVER
<Armageddon> glibc :p
<compengi> lol
#ubuntu-lb 2012-03-09
<rapacity> hello guys, I'm having troubles with my usb drive, it keeps telling me it's read-only and I haven't been able to format it/gpart it http://pastebin.com/6mvRea3k
#ubuntu-lb 2013-03-06
<terraltech_> Hi all
<Armageddon> hello
<terraltech_> How are you?
<Armageddon> depends
<terraltech_> how long have you been in the ubuntu-lb? is this local community active?
<Armageddon> does it look like it ?
<Armageddon> I've been here for years
<Armageddon> and I have no idea why
<Armageddon> but it's a channel I frequent
<terraltech_> are you an ubuntu user?
<Armageddon> nope
<terraltech_> so  you're just a tourist here :p
<Armageddon> not really, I can help
<Armageddon> somehow
<Armageddon> as much as I remember
<terraltech_> In what country your are?
<Armageddon> are you
<Armageddon> and it doesn't matter
<Armageddon> do you need help ?
<terraltech_> Yes I do
<terraltech_> and no I don't need help, just looking for a local community to share and help ;)
<Armageddon> local that would be hard
<Armageddon> I tried to make one but nobody is interested it seems
<terraltech_> well I know 3 or 4 guys that would love to join me for a start
<Armageddon> this is a dead community
<Armageddon> in charge of it someone who just wants the name but no work at all
<Armageddon> he's been missing for over 7 years and nothing done
<Armageddon> and he doesn't want to give leadership to anyone else
<terraltech_> that's what it looks like
<Armageddon> Welcome to Lebanon
<terraltech_> :D:D
<Armageddon> but if you're interested
<terraltech_> this is not lebanon but WWW
<Armageddon> not a fan
<Armageddon> I have principle
<Armageddon> I don't like enterprises that transform Linux Distros into Winblows
